# Where To Buy Small Amounts Of Straight Seeds?



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello,

Ive been looking on here & found lots of good advice. I would like to find some straight seeds oats, wheat that sort of thing, but I only need a small amount at a time.

Somewhere on here there was a website that did trial sized bags which is ideal for me, but I can't find the post now :lol: . Ive hunted through the Food section & can't track it down.

So I was wondering if anyone knows of a website that sells straight seeds in small amounts please :mrgreen: I found ratrations who do sell the straight seeds in small amounts if you ask but there delivery price is huge :shock:

Thanks xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Shyone I think it depends where you live the suppliers you have in your area.Alot pof pet warehouses have bins where you can scoopout what you want which can be cheaper.Buying feed in the long run can be cheaper buying it in a sack it will last a while.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are several options:
Pet shop
Farm shop
Health food shop
Supermarket (if you want rolled oats you can use porridge oats for example, or a museli type cereal with low sugar)


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

theres a food shop near me that delivers quite a way x
google spr centre  x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Related to that, I've been seeing some sugar-free puffed cereals in my health food store, at lower cost per ounce than the whole cereals. Really, they're just the same thing but with a lot of air put in. Would it be okay to sub in some of that for the whole seed in my mix?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your meeces would love it, and I can't think of any reason not to use it except the expense, but if you only have a small number of meeces that's not important. I used to mix puffed rice, puffed wheat and puffed milled to feed my own face. Yum!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The only reason I could think of was that the puffed millet/wheat wouldn't wear down their teeth as quickly. I only looked into it because I realized that sometimes it's actually cheaper than whole millet/wheat, with coupons and the sales. I'd been feeding blocks, but as my mousery gets bigger and bigger, that becomes less economical, and my natural foods store has the grains I need at a much better quality than the local feedstore.


----------

